
Proteostasis collapse is a driver of cell aging and death - adinb
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/10/15/1906592116
======
adinb
Link to a summary article: [https://phys.org/news/2019-10-reveals-collapse-
protein-drive...](https://phys.org/news/2019-10-reveals-collapse-protein-
driver-aging.html)

